# Hard rock solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I learned things today! Thanks man.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's very tasty!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks! 

Glad to hear it's yummy.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your lesson in this sub, very informative and consistency, wish you are around GTA so I can take lessons!
Cheers


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like this Robert. 

This is a bit above my skill set but if I took each lick and practiced them separately with a metronome I could eventually be able to play them. That would be very cool to go to rehearsal and just dip into my trick bag an pull this out!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Lola yeah these licks in this solo sound pretty good over any blues or blues rock tune and at slower tempo too. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am offline a lot this summer, RR, but still your faithful follower whenever possible. Thx again.


----------

